# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Eine Handvoll Edelsteine....

## Joseph

Heute geht's um *Edelsteine*, vielleicht will ja mal jemand seinem Tilac ein paar schenken...

Ein Fachwort für Edelstein ist ?????  (etwa: anyamaniih). Dieses Wort stammt aus dem Sanskrit (‚anja’ = anders, andersartig, und ‚mani’ = Stein), die Bedeutung ist also ‚andersartiger Stein’. Doch ist das Wort selten, taucht z.B. auf in Titeln wie „Lexikon der Edelsteine’ oder so. 

Ein anderes Wort ganz ähnlicher Bedeutung ist ebenso selten und kommt auch aus dem Sanskrit: ????? (etwa: rattana). Schon die Bedeutung im Altindischen war ‚Juwel’. 

Dieses Wort wird auch für Dinge verwendet, die man als besonders verehrungswürdig findet. z.B.:
???????? (etwa: rattanadtrai) = ‚die drei Edelsteine’, nämlich die Dreiheit Buddha, buddh. Lehre und Buddhas Jünger (wegen dieser Dreiheit zündet man oft genau drei Räucherstäbchen an)
?????????????  (etwa:rattanagohssinn) = ‚Indras Edelstein’, damit meint man die jetzige Chakri-Dynastie. So findet man häufig (im Schriftsprachlichen) ????????????????  (etwa: Grungrattanagohssinn) = Bangkok oder ????????????????  (etwa: samairattanagohssinn) = Regierungszeit der Chakridynastie, Zeit von Rama I bis jetzt.


Das umgangssprachliche Wort für ‚Edelstein’ ist jedoch ???? (etwa: phleu). Man spricht von ?????????,  ???????????,  ????????????  (etwa: phleusidääng, phleusikhiow, phleusilöang) d.h. rote, grüne, gelbe Edelsteine.

Natürlich haben die kostbaren Steine auch Namen. Hier nur die allerhäufigsten:

1) ???? (etwa: phett) = Diamant. Das Wort kommt aus dem Altindischen, ‚vajira’ und etwas später ‚bajira’ , das bedeutet ‚hart’. Bekanntlich ist der Diamant ja äußerst hart, so dass man sogar Glas mit ihm schneiden kann…

Zusammengesetzt mit  ???? ergibt sich das Wort ???????? (etwa :Zunge rausstrecken: hettphleu), was ein allgemeiner Begriff für ‚Juwelen, kostbare Steine’ ist. 

Vielleicht schenkt Ihr ja Euren Tilags einen ???????? (etwa: wäänphett) = Diamantring. 

Auch in Städtenamen kommt ‚phett’ vor, z.B.  ????????  = Petchburi oder Petburi, eigentlich „Diamantenstadt“

2) ????  (etwa: mooragodt) = Smaragd. An diesem Thaiwort finde ich interessant, dass in ‚mooragodt’ und ‚Smaragd“ vier aufeinander folgende Konsonanten völlig gleich sind: m – r- g- d. Es ist ein indo-europäisches Wort, schon die Griechen kannten „smaragdos“, daraus wurde mittelateinisch esmeraldus und englisch emerald. Dass der Smaragd ein uraltes Tauschmittel war, beweisen das persische Wort „zumurrud“ und das Türkische „zümrüd“. 

Der berühmte ‚Emerald Buddha’ im Wat Pra Gäo ist jedoch nicht aus Smarags, sondern aus Jade.

3) ????????  = (etwa butsarahkam) = Topas oder gelber Saphir.
Dieser Edelstein wird in Thailand z.B. in Chantaburi gefunden. 
Das Wort ist eins der wenigen im Thailand, bei dem die Silbe ‚am’ nicht mit Sara  ? geschrieben wird, sondern mit    ?? . 
Ich war mal in einer Bar in Bangkok, da sagte einer, der gut Thai konnte? zu der Dame, mit der gerade saß: ??????????????????????  (etwa: dtakhunsueimöanbutsaharkam) = Deine Augen sind so schön wie ein Topas. Leider verstand ihn die Dame mangels Bildung nicht, sie kannte das Wort für Topas überhaupt nicht…

4) ?????? (etwa:thabthim) = Rubin
Auch dieses Wort kommt aus dem Sanskrit, damals hieß es „thathim“. Auch im Burmesischen heißt der Rubin so. Das Wort wird auch als Vorname benutzt (z.B. ‚Lady Taptim’ in ‚Der König und ich’).

Weil sich im Granatapfel viele kleine Kerne umgeben von rötlichem Fruchtfleisch finden, die an Rubine erinnern, heißt die Frucht selbst ebenfalls ?????? (etwa:thabthim). 

Joseph

----------

